

Can't You Just... - drumsrgr8forn8
http://www.natescottwest.com/blog/2013/03/16/cant-you-just/

======
drumsrgr8forn8
Definitely not the most elegant thing I've written. But I've been feeling like
doing the exact opposite of what this post says lately. It gets really
frustrating to be asked regularly "It should be easy" or "Why can't you
_just_". It isn't JUST. No change is JUST anything. Trying to remind myself
with this post.

